# Most Snowboard Friendly resort in CO



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

After reading BA's thread on Keystone, I was wondering which resort in Colorado is the most welcoming to Snowboarders?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Honestly man, I've never had an issue with Keystone but BA had a BAD one....

I have had 0 issues at any resort actually.

So this one is simply up to opinion I think.....

One time I was told to slow down at Copper though.

Are you going to not go to a resort if someone says they've had issues there or check it out yourself? I dunno what your situation is...

Or are you just simply trying to get some peoples opinions/stories?


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Just curious about peoples opinions, I have the Epic Pass, so I'm going to try them all:thumbsup:


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh sweet

Ya I've had 0 real issues anywhere. 

My personal favorite are Vail, Beaver Creek, and Keystone. Love me some trees though..... You can run into some lift lines at all of them though is the bad thing. My biggest complaint with Vail is that it take forrrrrrever to get to the back side if that's where you wanna go. I've only ridden the back side and plan to get the front figured out this year.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Echo Mountain


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

^^^ 
True ( =

If you really wanna know who's just boarder friendly that would be the spot


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I know the GM too.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> Oh sweet
> 
> Ya I've had 0 real issues anywhere.
> 
> My personal favorite are Vail, Beaver Creek, and Keystone. Love me some trees though..... You can run into some lift lines at all of them though is the bad thing. My biggest complaint with Vail is that it take forrrrrrever to get to the back side if that's where you wanna go. I've only ridden the back side and plan to get the front figured out this year.



Milo - 
You ride on the weekends, correct ?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ya last weekend that was about all I could ride... I'm trying to land a job at one of the resorts right now so I can change that


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> Ya last weekend that was about all I could ride... I'm trying to land a job at one of the resorts right now so I can change that


Word. :thumbsup:
I was only asking because I ride Tuesday/Wednesday.
Trying to locate some fellow weekday riders.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Man I'm hoping to broaden my riding time.... If I don't land a resort job and move up there, I will likely see a ton of night riding at Keystone thru the week.

I've got about 10 applications out right now and I'm still looking daily so hopefully it pans out


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Man I'm hoping to broaden my riding time.... If I don't land a resort job and move up there, I will likely see a ton of night riding at Keystone thru the week.
> 
> I've got about 10 applications out right now and I'm still looking daily so hopefully it pans out


Get up there on the weekends and introduce yourself to the management. Basically just gotta proove that you can show up on time, aren't mentally retarded, and don't come in stoned out of your mind more than 60% of the time.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've been drug free for years, havn't had a sick day in who knows when, and I've been management since I was 19 ( =

It's a bitch to get a job when no jobs are open though.... Been applying for the Keystone resort jobs and such. Bad thing is I still work for the City of Denver and can't leave it till I land something ya know.... Don't wanna bounce out and then be hung with no income. ( =


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone have an opinion on Telluride?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've got a friend that lives in Telluride and she loves it.... She's part hippie though.

I hear nothing but good things about that place. There's nothing around it for miles is the thing


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

That actually sound like my type of place! I'm stoked for some new terrain. I'm going in Jan for a fest but unfortunately with bunches of frat boys and sorority girls (suffice to say they'd rather be hooking up than boarding). 

I'm going to try and hit wolf creek sometime in the future.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I plan to hit both Wolf Creek and Telluride this season.... It should be possible unless I'm working at a resort then I won't have any loot.... 

You've ridden all the resorts in summit county I assume?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm actually slightly afraid of Wolf Creek :laugh: I had friends in high school that regularly came back with broken bones..


----------



## azrider (Apr 10, 2009)

you should be afraid of the wolf! I ride that place every year and the waterfall section is teh win. I lost the motor in my jeep grand cherokee at the wolf. Went riding on a blistering -30 degree day and when I came back to my jeep all the coolant in the motor had frozen

the motor was toast. On a side note the day of riding was so epic I almost thought it was worth it....


----------

